# Meet Judy - D4Y dive bomber in Tokyo



## nuuumannn (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Guys, the latest update to my website is the excellent Yokosuka D4Y at the Yasukuni Shrine in Tokyo.

















Note that the quality of the images isn't great; the photos were taken with a wee hand held 35 mm film camera many years ago now.

warbirds

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 26, 2016)

I have read in Shattered Sword that one was on one of the carriers at midway for fast recon, but went down with the ship.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 26, 2016)

Always thought the D4Y was one of the best dive-bombers that Japan possesed - also of note, was that it was one of the few aircraft of theirs without a radial engine.

Great shots and thanks for the link!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2016)

Excellent saw it up close when in Tokyo last year.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice shots, nuuumannn


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2016)

Good stuff Grant.


----------



## Vratrix (Aug 29, 2016)

Good shot,but what is that kind of thing sticking out of the cockpit?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2016)

This is a Japan Navy dive bomber sight ...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2016)

Yep, that be it....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2016)

As memeo serves it's the one Type 95 or 96.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 28, 2017)

GrauGeist said:


> Always thought the D4Y was one of the best dive-bombers that Japan possesed - also of note, was that it was one of the few aircraft of theirs without a radial engine.
> 
> Great shots and thanks for the link!


whilst some were produced with non radials, most production versions were powered by the Kinsei and looked like the following






Their biggest weakness remained the inadequate protection. They never attained the same levels of success as the Val which they replaced, due to being so heavily outnumbered and the low level of training given to the Japanese aircrew as the war progressed.


I wonder what model kits are available for this aircraft?


----------



## taly01 (Oct 29, 2017)

I have been on a D4Y kick lately so this is interesting! The early models with the inline engine are a really aggressive looking shark mouth styled plane, Specifications show it to be as fast or faster than the Ki-61 fighter that used the same engine! The D4Y is a small plane, about the size of a SBD Dauntless but only having a 250kg (551lb) anti-ship bomb available.

The production numbers I found show the production was close to 50:50 between the earlier inline and later radial engine models.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 29, 2017)

Two thumbs up.

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2017)

parsifal said:


> ... I wonder what model kits are available for this aircraft?



The 1/48 scale ...

Fine Molds FB07 IJN Carrier Bomber D4Y3 Judy 33





Fine Molds FB05 Kugisho D4Y2-s Judy Night Fighter





Fine Molds FB01sp IJN D4Y1/2 Judy 302 kokutai





Fine Molds FB8 IJN Bomber KUGISHO D4Y4 JUDY






The 1/72 scale ...

AZModel...




















Fujimi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Oct 29, 2017)

did not realize there were that many choices


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2017)

I think there is a couple more kits offered by different manufacturers but these above you may find the most often..


----------

